# Cat Carrier for Cockatiels



## Mythara (Apr 9, 2009)

We're considering going away to stay with my bf's parents for a week or two in the summer, and taking the cockatiels with us. It would be a longish journey, but they've been quite happy in the car on other trips and we can stop fairly often to give them breaks. The holiday cage they have is fine for when we get to where we're going, but I don't really trust it as a travelling cage for them so I was thinking about getting a cat carrier for them and putting a couple of perches in low down for them. Plus we can get clip on food/water dishes to go on the grill, for when we stop for a break. Has anyone else done this, and would a carrier be big enough for the two of them to go in together? (The one I linked below isn't neccesarily the one we're getting, but it's pretty representative).

Cat carrier


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

yes, those work nicely , as travel cages, I know people who use them to take their cockatoo on short trips, The lady who brought me the Conures this past week brought them in one


----------



## bigmikey36 (Aug 5, 2008)

Thats what i use i've made a couple little modifications to put a perch in it and stuff and it works nicely and can still be broken down to save space when not in use
Mikey


----------



## Duckie (Feb 13, 2008)

I used to use a small budgie cage when it was only M&M that I travelled with. However, it was too small for them and their chicks (8 in all), so I bought a small animal crate, which can be used for kittens, guinea pigs, and birds. It has an sheild that attaches inside which has a hole big enough to put your hand and an animal in and out, so when i slide the top open, they can't jump or fly out. I just put my hand over the hole to hold them in. It can't been seen from the link I posted, but the packaging has a cockatiel on it 

Here is a link:
http://www.hagen.com/canada/english/cats/product.cfm?CAT=5&SUBCAT=525&PROD_ID=05508600010101


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Duckie said:


> I used to use a small budgie cage when it was only M&M that I travelled with. However, it was too small for them and their chicks (8 in all), so I bought a small animal crate, which can be used for kittens, guinea pigs, and birds. It has an sheild that attaches inside which has a hole big enough to put your hand and an animal in and out, so when i slide the top open, they can't jump or fly out. I just put my hand over the hole to hold them in. It can't been seen from the link I posted, but the packaging has a cockatiel on it
> 
> Here is a link:
> http://www.hagen.com/canada/english/cats/product.cfm?CAT=5&SUBCAT=525&PROD_ID=05508600010101



that is pretty nifty  

I kept the one my Blue Quakers was shipped to me - similar to yours it has a small door on the top that opens (slides up), so far we've used it once to take a roller pigeon to a show 

here's what it looks like 

http://www.thepetstoreonline.com/ca...21060&zmam=73771597&zmas=3&zmac=66&zmap=21060


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

I use a largish cat carrier. maybe even meant for a smallish dog. I drilled a hole in the side and attached a natural branch to it so they have somewhere to perch. Works very well.


----------



## Mythara (Apr 9, 2009)

Thanks everyone.  I considered one of the top opening ones, but I haven't seen any with the see through plastic lids you're talking about, and I think it would probably be harder to attach a water dish to the inside, and to give them food and water when we stop, without them jumping out.

It's payday on Tuesday so I'll go looking in the pet shop then. =)


----------



## Birdlette (Feb 25, 2009)

I am going to purchase some stout carrying cages myself... My community has just been ravaged by an F4 tornado that ran for 15 miles before giving out. It passed no more than 100 ft from my house and demolished the house across the street. I was not home but my husband was. He and the dogs took cover under the stair case in the small bathroom there. However, there was no room for the bird cages and other than pulling them back from the windows no other protection could be offered. I figure if we get some smallish, stout carrying cages I can pop them in those and carry them with us to shelter. I have learned that one may or may not survive a direct hit but if there was just minor damage and we needed to evacuate, the carrying cages would serve for temporary cages for them and we could take them to a shelter with us I suppose. Horrible to have to think along these lines but middle Tennessee is now officially in Tornado Alley.


----------



## Duckie (Feb 13, 2008)

Mythara said:


> Thanks everyone.  I considered one of the top opening ones, but I haven't seen any with the see through plastic lids you're talking about, and I think it would probably be harder to attach a water dish to the inside, and to give them food and water when we stop, without them jumping out.


I forgot to mention that with the one I have (and attached a link for), it comes with a food/water dish that snaps into the inside. Also, the see-through shield on mine, is inside, so when you slide the gray top, you immediately see the shield with the hole in it.


----------



## Duckie (Feb 13, 2008)

Birdlette said:


> I am going to purchase some stout carrying cages myself... My community has just been ravaged by an F4 tornado that ran for 15 miles before giving out. It passed no more than 100 ft from my house and demolished the house across the street. I was not home but my husband was. He and the dogs took cover under the stair case in the small bathroom there. However, there was no room for the bird cages and other than pulling them back from the windows no other protection could be offered. I figure if we get some smallish, stout carrying cages I can pop them in those and carry them with us to shelter. I have learned that one may or may not survive a direct hit but if there was just minor damage and we needed to evacuate, the carrying cages would serve for temporary cages for them and we could take them to a shelter with us I suppose. Horrible to have to think along these lines but middle Tennessee is now officially in Tornado Alley.


Oh no!  i hope everyone was ok! Your husband, dog and birds must of been freaked!!!  And your neighbour across the road? Where they home? Are they ok?

Since you will have to cage them temporarily in the crates, are their wings clipped so you can let them out without flying around?


----------



## Birdlette (Feb 25, 2009)

fortunately our house is intact and we do not have to go to shelter THIS TIME... I was just thinking of the future... especially since this is the 3rd time we have been hit by a freaky storm. No one was in the house that was demolished....whew! Only 2 people were killed in the whole county which is a miracle in itself. But next time I am definitely gonna be ready with my birdies in a safe place!!!


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Be sure to check the door of the carrier to make sure there isn't enough space for a tiel to squeeze through, and that there aren't any other tiel hazards present.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Spike has the same carrier as Duckie has  My friend has it for her budgie and her budgie go stuck between the clear plastic and the lid but I think it would be safe for a tiel. Her budgie is fine but it took her an hour to get him out without hurting him.


----------

